# just curious ages of u and ur lo?



## beckynbump25

i wass just curious and abit of a get to know each other thread.
how old..how many kids how old are they...ect..

im becky 19 from birmingham uk, ive got one daughter chloe's two next month, ive got another on the way and im liviing with my daughter and partner . xx

just adding not that it matters to me but my partner isnt my daughters dad but babys dad.


----------



## annawrigley

Hey congrats on your new pregnancy!
I'm Anna, I'm 18 & have a 7 month old called Noah.
I live in York just me and Noah xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

I'm Brea! i am 20 and i live in kansas with my husband,Colby and 1 yr old son, Aiden

my hubby isnt my son's father either :) but a great daddy to him <3 xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm Ally, I'm 17, and from New Jersey, US. I have a 3 month old daughter, Olivia, and we live my parents, brothers, and great grandparents. I've got a full house. :roll:


----------



## flower94

My names Cassy, I'm 16 and I've got a 3 month old daughter Nevaeh, and possibly 1 more on the way. I live in Iowa with Nevaeh, my parents, my 2 sisters, and my brother


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am Callie I am 19 I have a 3 month old Daughter Lyrik:)
Its just Lyrik and Me.
We Live in Canada


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Im Danielle Im 17 and i have a 4 month old little girl named Kailynn, we live in new mexico with my mom, step dad and brothers


----------



## tasha41

21 in 2 weeks! (I got pregnant when I was 18 though).. and I have a 19 month old daughter named Elyse, we live in Canada.. me, 'baby' and OH (her dad)... oh and our kitty cat!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I`m Rome. I;m 20 a d have a (almost) 9 month old, We live in canada, just Me,Quin ang our dog.


----------



## xSophieBx

Hiya congrats on the pregnancy :) Im 19(20 next month) and have a little girl thats 3 months old called Lily. xx


----------



## beckynbump25

oooo cool were all quiet old then i thought there may be some 13-14 year olds.
thanks to those that said congrats :D xx


----------



## 08marchbean

im cheryl im 20 and have a 7 month old. we live in newcastle. me OH and paige.


----------



## jen1604

I'm Jen,I'm 21 (22 in April),I've got Ophelia was 2 in July (I had her when I was 19) and Lennon who will be 1 in January.Its just me,the kidlets and our baby kitten. x


----------



## stephx

Im 20 and have a 10 week old little girl, we live with my OH :) x


----------



## casann

Hi :) I'm Catherine , 18 and i have a 9 month old called Oscar and we're from west West Yorkshire x


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Im Becka im 19 with a 2 year old daughter and 7 weeks pregnant with a new baby on the way. I stay with my partner whos the father of both my little babes :) xxx


----------



## chantelle-xo

Hey im chantelle im 19 and i have a little boy called Charlie whos 6 months :) Im from England and live with my mum at the mo and not with Charlies dad anymore xx


----------



## flutterbywing

I shouldn't be here, lol

I'm 23 with a 4 YO, a 2 YO and a 4 month old, I live in Nuneaton with the monkeys and my OH who is their dad


----------



## Neferet

I'm charli, I'm 19 (was 17 when I got pregnant) and I have an 11 month old called Isaac. Can't believe he'll be 1 in 10 days! I live in north Wales with just Isaac and my degus. :)


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm 20, and am 4 weeks pregnant. :happydance:We live in Aberdeenshire at the moment, but come from Leicester, England.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm Laura, 19 with a 6 month old princess! I was 18 when I got pregnant. I'm from Shropshire in the Westmidlands :D


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm Amy and 17 with a little boy called Joshua who will be 3 months a week today! :D:happydance:
I live just outside Glasgow with my mum, dad and little sister - I'm still with my babys dad but he lives with his mum and little brother.

Slightly o/t but Rome and Anna I can't believe how big Quinn and Noah have gotten! I remember reading your birth stories, time really does fly!


----------



## faolan5109

Congrats! Im Kelly, 19 (18 when I got pregnant) I have a 5.5 month old named Lane. I am out in New jersey in the Us. I had to sadly move back home with the parents but me and the OH are moving out soon hopefully.


----------



## Sophie_100610

:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iim leanne, 20 soon to be 21 :) 

first was at 18 though
oldest 3 in dec, youngest 1 in dec.

live near wolves


----------



## amygwen

Hello!

My name is Amy, I'm 20 years old & my son is 4 months old - his name is Kenny.
We live in San Antonio Texas :flower:


----------



## twinmummy06

i probably shouldnt be here either, im technically not a teenage parent anymore :haha:
Im Hayley, im 23, fell pregnant at 18 and had my twins at 19. they will be 4 years old in 10 days and im currently almost 10 weeks with #3 after an :angel: We live in Australia with my OH, their daddy, and our two Great Danes.


----------



## hot tea

My name is Tiffany. I'm twenty, live in British Columbia Canada with my son, who is 2 and nearly- a half. We live with my girlfriend who is clearly not the father lol.


----------



## lizardbreath

Im stef I have a 17 month old and Im 21 weeks pregnant with number two Same daddy for both we have been together off and on for 4 years now . Im 20 ill be 21 in november


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am danielle have a nealy 4 month old baby girl got preg when i was 19 and had her 12 days b4 my 20th. am from liverpool england


----------



## etcetera

Hello! 

I'm Rachel, I'm 18, and my beautiful little boy is 6 months old!

I'm married to Michael, he's in the military and is deploying soon, he hasn't seen Alan since he was two weeks old, and he and I are currently separated...He said he's not ready to be a father or a husband...but we're working on keeping a relationship going. I'm currently living in the states with my parents...

Anyways...That's me. Nice to meet ya Becky from Birmingham.


----------



## bbyno1

hey im Ellie 22 (not really a teen but hey) lol and have a 2 1/2 month old daughter named Aliyah and im from London x


----------



## Embo

I'm Emily (20) have a baby girl Imogen, who is 3 months on Saturday, live in Swindon, England with my baby girl and OH (her daddy)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

heyyy, i'm alex :) 
i'm 18, was 17 when i was pregnant, with a 2 nearly 3 month old little girl called annabel (annie)
i live in london.
atm i live with my mum and me and annie, until friday.. then it's just gunna be me and annie, am very nervous!
xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm Cari, 21 and have an 11 day old daughter named Arianna. We live in Chicago and am hopefully moving in with my OH and her daddy soon :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello girlies 
I am Abbey Leigh, i am 19 years old from United Kindom, Welwyn garden city, Hertfordshire.
I live with my mum and my little sister, im with my OH who is not Tylers Biological father but a good daddy
I fell pregnant at 13 with a little girl which i lost in misscarriage.
Also i lost another sweet angel at 16, so im an Angel mummy :angel:
I fell pregnant with my little boy Tyler-Jay at 17 and he is 17 months old now.
Proud Teen Wheelchair Bound Mummy :D


----------



## lizardbreath

Abblebubba said:


> Hello girlies
> I am Abbey Leigh, i am 19 years old from United Kindom, Welwyn garden city, Hertfordshire.
> I live with my mum and my little sister, im with my OH who is not Tylers Biological father but a good daddy
> I fell pregnant at 13 with a little girl which i lost in misscarriage.
> Also i lost another sweet angel at 16, so im an Angel mummy :angel:
> I fell pregnant with my little boy Tyler-Jay at 17 and he is 17 months old now.
> Proud Teen Wheelchair Bound Mummy :D

hey whens your little guys birthday not to thread steal


----------



## Abblebubba

> hey whens your little guys birthday not to thread steal

Hey it is the 19th May 2009 Sweetie :) howcomes?


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm 19, and my LO Summer is 21 weeks already. We live in Edinburgh with my OH :) xx


----------



## Lena92

Hey, my name is Lena and I have a 5 month old son called Benjamin. I live in Warwick, UK with Ben and Boyf.


----------



## DreamComeTrue

heya, im emma, im 19 & have a daughter called lyra whos nearly 7 months old & im still with her daddy & we are from england - middlesex & we are living with my parents & lil brother at the moment. x


----------



## leoniebabey

Im 17 and LO is 5 months :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Abblebubba said:


> hey whens your little guys birthday not to thread steal
> 
> Hey it is the 19th May 2009 Sweetie :) howcomes?Click to expand...

My Daughters Birthday is the 18th of may her due date was the 19th Thats why I asked Thats really cool


----------



## Abblebubba

Awe wow that is coool is she little toddling horror then too hehehe :baby::haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hey, my name is melissa im 16, im due Feb 12th with a baby boy. My first. Im living in Sask. Canada. With my boyfriend, who is also the father <3


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Where in Sask are you?
I am In B.c


----------



## msp_teen

I'm Maeghan, 18 yrs young, and my little boy is 5 months old. I live in North Carolina with my parents and my boyfriend/my son's father.


----------



## nightkd

I'm Charlotte, 20, 4 month old little girl named Evelyn & I'm a British Expat living in America with my hubby. :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Callie-xoxox said:


> Where in Sask are you?
> I am In B.c

Im in Humboldt Sk.


----------



## lizardbreath

Abblebubba said:


> Awe wow that is coool is she little toddling horror then too hehehe :baby::haha:

yep couldnt picture her any other way though.


----------



## rwhite

Hey, I'm Rosy, I'm 20 years old and my baby boy Lachlan will be 7 months in a few days time :kiss:


----------



## Ezza

Heeey, Im Erin, 17 (18 in 2weeks) and I live in North Wales with Alex whos 5months and OH, Chris whos 20. (who is LO father). And possibly one on he way :D x


----------



## Jellyt

Hi I'm Becky. I'm 22 so shouldn't be in here either haha but I feel like I fit in more here! I have a 5 month old daughter called Evelyn and we live with my fiancé, our 2 chinchillas and to cats in Leicester, England.


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi I'm Emma (obviously), I'm 18, got a 2 year old son called Harrison and live with my mum, dad and Harry.


----------



## samface182

im sam, im 19 and i live with my 10 week old son and my OH (his daddy)

oh! and our 2 cats :haha:


----------



## Adrienne

I'm Adrienne, and I'm 19. My daughter Molly is 2 and a half months old, and we live in New Orleans, Louisiana, with my parents.


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Hey :)
I'm Carolyn, I'm 21 (22 on 7th November) and I have a 2.5 year old called Evie Rose, I am currently 15 weeks pregnant with no.2 due on 20th April 2011 :) I live with my daughter and my boyfriend xx


----------



## annawrigley

Emma.Gi said:


> Hi I'm Emma (obviously), I'm 18, got a 2 year old son called Harrison and live with my mum, dad and Harry.

Long time no see!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey i'm Melissa, i'm 22 and live in Manchester with my partner Rob (also 22) and our 2 children, Grace who will be 3 on Halloween and Theo who has just turned 1! 

I was 18 when I fell pregnant with Grace, 19 when I had her....20 when I fell pregnant with Theo and 21 when I had him :flower: 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

annawrigley said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Emma (obviously), I'm 18, got a 2 year old son called Harrison and live with my mum, dad and Harry.
> 
> Long time no see!!Click to expand...

Indeed! Emma why are you always appearing and dissappearing from my life :cry: :flower:

I'm Laura and I'm 19. I've got a 15 month old daughter called Robyn :) annd I'm currently 27 weeks + 5 days pregnant with a little boy :cloud9: I fell pregnant with my daughter when I was 17, gave birth to her at 18. I'll still be 19 when I give birth to my son. I'm still with my OH, we've been together for over 3 years now, and living together for almost 2 1/2 years. 

xoxox


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm jenny, i'm 21 (pregnant at 18)
and i've got emily who's 19 months.

i've been with my oh nearly 5 years
and we all live together in hampshire.

:thumbup:

nice to see some new faces!

xx​


----------



## MummyJade

Im Jade, 21 years old... Have a little girl Maizie Bleu who will be 2 13th Nov... I live with her and her daddy with pets! x


----------



## Novbaby08

I'm Allison, I'm 21(almost 22) fell preg at 19 with my daughter Harley who will be 2 this month on Nov. 21st I live in the states


----------



## emilylynn18

I'm Emily, I'm 19 (Got pregnant at 18), had my son Aiden who is 1 1/2 months old.
I also have a stepson named Michael and he is 2 1/2 years old.

Me, OH, and Aiden live together and we have Michael half the week every week and every other weekend. Oh and I live in the US.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hi im leah, im 17(16 when i fell pregnant). Gracelynn is 4 weeks old.
We live in ohio with my parents and 3 sibs.
her daddy is away at college boo to him..lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Alice, 18 (17 when I got pregnant) from London.

Mummy to Luke who is 6 months and TTC number 2 with my OH of almost 2 years and Luke's daddy. Moving to my own flat, just me, luke and charlie in 2 weeks!!


----------



## x-dannielle

dannielle im 17 (18 in 3months) fell pregnant at 15, and have a 20month old daughter sienna,
i live in hertfordshire with sienna and my OH ( siennas dad but not biologicaly)


----------



## Nimoo

hey im naiheemah im 18 i live with my OH and our lil shakiel! in the uk! were going to start ttc next year after lo turns 2 so il be 20 when baby #2 appears!!

oooh and my OH is shakiels daddy xX


----------



## jodiex

hiya im jodie from south wales i am 21 years old and i have a 20 week old baby boy named jake. i was 20 when i fell pregnant and i had him on my 21st birthday. not a birthday i am going to forget in a hurrry. :haha: . x


----------

